# Coffee table i am building (updated with new kitchen piece post# 45) 9/1/14



## rnelson5 (Aug 6, 2014)

So i am getting married on the 23rd and we couldn't find any coffee tables or end tables thatvwere worth a flip so i decided to build some. My soon to be father in law and i have been working on the coffee a few nights after work this week and this is what we have. A solid wood table for a fraction of the cost of the flimsy junk at the furniture stores. We even embedded four 12 gauge duck loads brass in each corner. I have distressed it and now all i have to do is stain it and it will be off to the matching end tables!!




URL=http://s248.photobucket.com/user/rnelson5/media/20140806_193533.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]URL=http://s248.photobucket.com/user/rnelson5/media/20140806_193622.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2014)

looks good Robie


----------



## Pitblind1754 (Aug 6, 2014)

Quality looks good man


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice work man.  Going to look great.  Do you plan on putting polyeurthane on after the stain?


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 6, 2014)

Codytaylor683 said:


> Quality looks good man



Thanks. I am going for the rustic aged look so it is not supposed to be perfect looking. I wanted it to have visual flaws (knots, nail holes, dings, etc.) but be solid. I can promise you it is solid and the soon to be wife likes it and even let me do the shotgun shells so i am happy.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 6, 2014)

Man that looks good and stout ... My dad use to do some woodworking after he retired ... Built all 6 kids a piece of furniture before he passed ... Takes some time and patience .... Looks really nice !!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Flying Duckman said:


> Nice work man.  Going to look great.  Do you plan on putting polyeurthane on after the stain?



Yes i am. I am working on trying to get the stain to blotch so it looks worn. I read that you can take a wet rag and wipe streaks on it before you stain and it will take the stain lighter in those spots. I am also going to use a dark stain around the nail holes i made so they stand out. I am still researching that stage of it but i know i am going to poly after it is said and done.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Build me one! but seriously that is an awesome looking coffee table.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 6, 2014)

Not trying to tell you your business, but my experience with stain and poly, watch the humidity level before starting.  We did some real nice bar stools after a rain, and they became not so real nice.  Had to strip and do again.  They turned white.  Good luck, and the shell brass is a nice touch.


----------



## mattuga (Aug 6, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Thanks. I am going for the rustic aged look so it is not supposed to be perfect looking. I wanted it to have visual flaws (knots, nail holes, dings, etc.) but be solid. I can promise you it is solid and the soon to be wife likes it and even let me do the shotgun shells so i am happy.



Looks great man!  I have my wedding date on March 28th.  Bachelor party will likely be a late snow goose hunt

My top duck partner has a daughter due next month but we still have two trips scheduled to Arkansas this season.  Finding the right woman helps...but  be the man you are supposed to be at home and you get permission for this stuff!  Good luck with your nuptials!  Sounds like you have it under control...

Hope you have a great duck season.  Let me know when you hunt the coast so maybe we can scout as a team.  I only hunt 4-5 days but my folks have a house on SSI and the teal can be real good on the cost when the Altamaha WMA is getting nailed,  I go to AR as guided only at this point, solo is in the future.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Flying Duckman said:


> Not trying to tell you your business, but my experience with stain and poly, watch the humidity level before starting.  We did some real nice bar stools after a rain, and they became not so real nice.  Had to strip and do again.  They turned white.  Good luck, and the shell brass is a nice touch.



Oh no i am all ears on advice. The man who knows it all knows nothing!! I guess i just need to wait on a good sunny day.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks real good Robbie


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 6, 2014)

mattuga said:


> Looks great man!  I have my wedding date on March 28th.  Bachelor party will likely be a late snow goose hunt
> 
> My top duck partner has a daughter due next month but we still have two trips scheduled to Arkansas this season.  Finding the right woman helps...but  be the man you are supposed to be at home and you get permission for this stuff!  Good luck with your nuptials!  Sounds like you have it under control...
> 
> Hope you have a great duck season.  Let me know when you hunt the coast so maybe we can scout as a team.  I only hunt 4-5 days but my folks have a house on SSI and the teal can be real good on the cost when the Altamaha WMA is getting nailed,  I go to AR as guided only at this point, solo is in the future.


Thanks man. I really need to get down to the GA coast and give it a whirl. As far as Arkansas goes i have been and didn't fair well. I am going to give it another shot this year with a few guys from the forum on public land for a couple of days. Then I am gonna  head up and meet a couple more guys from the forum at a guys house that lives out there and hunt for a few more days. Maybe in that week and a half span i can run into some better luck!


----------



## Town2Small (Aug 6, 2014)

Man I'm into that rustic look too. Just cant find anywhere that sells it at a reasonable price. How much do you have in materials so far? And please post a picture of the final product. Looks good man


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 6, 2014)

Drew you will be cheaper building it I'm sure.  That deer antler lamp of mine I have a total of 30 bucks in and they sell em at bass pro all day for over a hundred.  Plus its nice having my old mans first two bucks on the end table.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 6, 2014)

Town2Small said:


> Man I'm into that rustic look too. Just cant find anywhere that sells it at a reasonable price. How much do you have in materials so far? And please post a picture of the final product. Looks good man



$58 worth of lumber and about $12 in Kreg screws. ll be around $100 after stain and poly.


----------



## strutlife (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 6, 2014)

And also when you sain it make sure you don't stir up dust  before you spray or brush it on. When we put the poly on our bows we make extra sure of this.


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 7, 2014)

Very nice! Furniture is just not what it used to be, unless you are willing to pay some ridiculous amount for it anyway... My wife was wanting some new bedroom furniture and with duck season so close, I told her I would be happy to build her whatever she wanted. Instead of buying lumber though, I am using old pallets I find on craigslist. Really turning out some nice looking and sturdy stuff. Only problem is, now other people are wanting me to build them stuff...


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice job. I made a couple of coffee tables a few years ago. Solid oak, on one end I scrolled out a wood duck swimming through a swamp, on the other end I scrolled out a pair of mallards flying out of cattails.  I then made two duck calls, cut them in half and laminated them to the table legs.


----------



## Town2Small (Aug 7, 2014)

Nick, you're right. People are real proud of the antler lamps and anything "rustic" Gadawgs, that sounds like it looks awesome.. a guy I know built a coffee table that is a display case for I want to say some buffleheads. I'll have to get a picture of it and show you guys. It looks real good


----------



## dom (Aug 7, 2014)

yo, what kind of wood did you use? i'm looking at getting or making a dining room table like that (hadnt thought of the shotgun shells so im going to steal that idea)


----------



## godevilducker (Aug 7, 2014)

I've seen people use seran wrap like they used in a kitchen. Stain a small section wrap it tight real quick before it dries then pull off. Gives it a really unique distressed look.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 7, 2014)

godevilducker said:


> I've seen people use seran wrap like they used in a kitchen. Stain a small section wrap it tight real quick before it dries then pull off. Gives it a really unique distressed look.



I will be stealing this idea


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 7, 2014)

Awesome! Put the sander to it after you stain, for the aged/distressed look!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 7, 2014)

dom said:


> yo, what kind of wood did you use? i'm looking at getting or making a dining room table like that (hadnt thought of the shotgun shells so im going to steal that idea)



That wood is just white pine board from lowes. I have the plans if anyone is interested enough. Have it with the shell brass man. It put a nice hunting spin on the table imo.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 7, 2014)

godevilducker said:


> I've seen people use seran wrap like they used in a kitchen. Stain a small section wrap it tight real quick before it dries then pull off. Gives it a really unique distressed look.



I will definitely try this on a test piece and see how it turns out!


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 8, 2014)

Good job. The shell brass is a great touch. It really looks rnelsonish.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 8, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> Good job. The shell brass is a great touch. It really looks rnelsonish.



Thats what i was thinking


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2014)

Give me a break I know this is your new reloading bench


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 9, 2014)

Great looking table!




mattuga said:


> Looks great man!  I have my wedding date on March 28th.  Bachelor party will likely be a late snow goose hunt



You and I will have the same aniversary. Just got married March 28th of this year.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well i built one end table this morning. I still have to distress, stain, and of course add my shell brass , but i am pleased so far. I have done a good bit of testing with stain and can't quite find the color i am looking for. The furniture will be going on some laminate flooring i just layed. I don't want the furniture to be the same color but i don't want a huge contrast either. I am scratching my head on this one.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 10, 2014)

[/ATTACH]





rnelson5 said:


> Well i built one end table this morning. I still have to distress, stain, and of course add my shell brass , but i am pleased so far. I have done a good bit of testing with stain and can't quite find the color i am looking for. The furniture will be going on some laminate flooring i just layed. I don't want the furniture to be the same color but i don't want a huge contrast either. I am scratching my head on this one.
> 
> 
> I like that end table and lamp.  I guess I am gonna have to break down and build a set...


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 10, 2014)

Back up a ways and hit with #8 shot, put a wire rope wheel on your drill and pass over it from end to end. That is actually how the professionals do it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice end table too.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 10, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> steelshotslayer said:
> 
> 
> > [/ATTACH]
> ...


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2014)

Finally settled on a stain and did the top of the coffee table. It is not 100% what i was going for but it will work. Now i just need a new duck mount for center piece!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> rnelson5 said:
> 
> 
> > How ya figure...
> ...


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 10, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> steelshotslayer said:
> 
> 
> > The antler lamps were $99 a piece and and have less than that in all the supples needed yo build the tables!
> ...


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 11, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> rnelson5 said:
> 
> 
> > Next time you wanna an antler lamp send me the racks ill hook you up.
> ...


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey don't knock the small lamps   that's my old man's first two bucks he ever killed.  They were just hanging in his room and my grandparents so I got em and put em to use.  I have done a couple others with full size racks for friends that had em.


----------



## mattuga (Aug 11, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Hey don't knock the small lamps   that's my old man's first two bucks he ever killed.  They were just hanging in his room and my grandparents so I got em and put em to use.  I have done a couple others with full size racks for friends that had em.



Nice!


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well the wife needed more storage space in the kitchen so this is what we came up with. Made it look like the coffee and end tables and have about $75 in it. I used shotgun shell brass for the door handles and of course embedded my shells in the top. I guess a dining room table will be next!!!!



URL=http://s248.photobucket.com/user/rnelson5/media/20140901_164906.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## bander_TC50 (Sep 2, 2014)

looks good robbie


----------



## strutlife (Sep 2, 2014)

Fine craftsmanship going on.


----------



## johnson250 (Sep 3, 2014)

That looks awesome. Good craftsmanship


----------

